# Ovarian cyst removal by laporotomy -my experience



## Niceday

Hi


TTC No. 1 at 35+. Ovarian cyst removed by C section operation (cyst was 5cm)

Ok, so one thing I wanted to know before the op, was how quickly I would be back to normal. Read allsorts on the internet and thought I'd be back at work after a week or two.....I can tell you, don't even think about going for a walk for the first two weeks as there's a wierd heavy ache - and don't get me started on the bloated swelly belly thing!

Some of the biggest problems (first 10 days):

- Weird heavy ache and the pain in my abdomen was unbelievable!:wacko:
- Massive bloating and painful trapped wind (get the laxatives in ya and let it out:haha:)
- Pins and needles in left arm (freaked me a bit!)
- Pain up my backside (wtf??) a bit like ovulation pain ( to be expected I suppose)
- Unable to use my stomache muscles at all- so getting in and out of bed was hard (work on the upper body strength before!)
- Unable to do a 'number 2!' (see reason above!):blush:

What helped me 'get through it':

- I cut the legs off a pair of tights and wore them day and night (I felt I needed to support my large swelling belly). Using a long scarf helped also, but I don't know whether this is medically advised!:shrug: 
- Used a 'V' shaped cushion to prop me up in bed (I'm sick of still sleeping on my back though!)
- REST, REST and more rest! You'll just want to sleep, so do as your body is telling you.:sleep:
- Laxatives, prunes, fruit, Andrews Salts (say no more):winkwink:
- Get a cheap walking stick and gradually get used to walking again (it's supposed to release the wind!):thumbup:

In my experience, you need a personal carer for at least the first 5 days and maybe thereafter for the next 10, as even washing your hair is a task!
By the way, the doctor recommended 6 weeks off work (I'll need it!)

Anyway, hi to all you women who have provided me with so much hope and practical information. I have finally posted a thread after being a (sometimes obsessive! - you know who you are..) lurker for years...

Hope this helps anyone consider the practicalities of recovering after a ov cyst removal operation. 


Niceday::flower:


----------



## bdwell1904

wow I had one removed but it wasn't that bad. Yours sound more like my c-section or gastric bypass lol good luck


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: and welcome

Awwwwww:hugs:

Hope your doing okay:flower:

Thank you for sharing this, I never had this but good information:thumbup:

Take care:hug:


----------



## looknomore

Niceday- I must say it sounds horrifying. It sounds similar to a surgery I had to remove a cyst in my abdomen which requited stiches et al and recovery time of 2 months. This was ofcourse not related in any way to my current infertility problems.

I am scheduled for a Laproscopy and hystroscopy this cycle and am freaking out about it and needless to say ur post has increased my fears :shrug: I am expecting some abdominal swelling after the procedure but I am hoping that will go away in a couple of weeks. But I must add that post that surgery I had for my cyst 3 years back my stomach muscles never recovered and I have a small paunch that refuses to go ( I used to have washboard stomach) Now I am fearing that this paunch might become a pot belly post Lapro :haha:


----------



## Niceday

looknomore said:


> Niceday- I must say it sounds horrifying. It sounds similar to a surgery I had to remove a cyst in my abdomen which requited stiches et al and recovery time of 2 months. This was ofcourse not related in any way to my current infertility problems.
> 
> I am scheduled for a Laproscopy and hystroscopy this cycle and am freaking out about it and needless to say ur post has increased my fears :shrug: I am expecting some abdominal swelling after the procedure but I am hoping that will go away in a couple of weeks. But I must add that post that surgery I had for my cyst 3 years back my stomach muscles never recovered and I have a small paunch that refuses to go ( I used to have washboard stomach) Now I am fearing that this paunch might become a pot belly post Lapro :haha:



Hi Looknomore,

Fingers crossed that you'll be OK. Isn't your Laproscopy possibly the 'key -hole' surgery method? Hopefully this is less intrusive and apparently has a good recovery time? :thumbup: I've heard good things about this method.

Certainly don't want to scare anybody, as I sure as hell scared myself enough by Googling far too much about the procedure. As a consequence I was in floods of tears just before being knocked out. But we're allowed to be scared, annoyed, upset, as we our all worrying about our fertility at this age. Damn :bfn: 
I'm sure there are others who've had c-sections and had no problem at all. I'm generally not good with pain and blood and stuff so just ignore me!:dohh::dohh::dohh: 

As for _my_ flat stomach, it wasn't there anyway, so it's been a while since I've been able to see my feet in the shower!

However, I am hoping the hard swelling will go eventually, or people with think I'm 5 mths pg! That will be the ultimate irony - nearing 40 (in a few months) and _never_ had a BFP and people 'wondering'!:growlmad::grr:

Good luck Looknomore with your Laproscopy and Hystroscopy :hugs: :hugs: I will be thinking of you and wishing you luck.

Niceday


----------



## FutureMommie

Niceday, I know exactly what you are going thru, I had an Abdominal myomectomy (like a c-section) and I experience the same things, the gas was HORRIBLE, and lets not even talk about constipations which came from all the pain meds! and I did have someone with me for an entire week! It totally sucked, and whats worse is my RE says when I have a baby I can only have a C-section...uggh, but at least it will be worth it. I was out of work for 6 weeks, and I needed every day! Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.

Look nomore the lap and hysterscopy are nearly as intrusive, and the recovery time is much shorter. Good luck!


----------



## bdwell1904

I can say one thing that it does get (not easier, better) but more tolerable as you go. I have had 4 other surgeries since my c-section (and since I'm a big baby and have no pain tolerance) that is saying something. Once you have been through it I guess you know what to expect and how to navigate the pain easier. One thing about the gas is if you can get ur arse higher than your shoulders, not easy I know but with help or a recliner you might can. anyway hope you feel better


----------



## HappyAuntie

wow, what an ordeal! Thanks for a very informative post. hope you feel back to normal soon! 

:hugs:


----------



## Minno

Aw BD - you make me smile :) You are such a star! x


----------



## bdwell1904

:friends:Thnx Minno luv ya too


----------

